# Favorite Genre?



## Generic Fox (Nov 7, 2016)

Everyone said rock was missing, so I fixed the poll.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Simpson's Wave? You mean that Skampson Sound?


----------



## Generic Fox (Nov 7, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Simpson's Wave? You mean that Skampson Sound?


No clue what you're talking about, sorry. Is that a subgenre?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> No clue what you're talking about, sorry. Is that a subgenre?



It's a Portlandia reference, Bart Ska-mpson (a Bart Simpson knockoff) was the mascot for a Ska band. Got sued, of course.

So what is Simpson's Wave?


----------



## Generic Fox (Nov 7, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> It's a Portlandia reference, Bart Ska-mpson was the mascot for a Ska band. Got sued, of course.
> 
> So what is Simpson's Wave?


Simpson's.wav is one of the two major music genres.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> Simpson's.wav is one of the two major music genres.



Ah, makes sense. Better to stick to what I know, though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 7, 2016)

Rock n Roll baby!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

10/10 would pick Heavy Metal. And yet, there's no option for it. Me is sad.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

I like all sorts of music! My only preference is that it has an actual semblance of melody, not the repetitive near white noise such as black metal, where you care barely even pick out a structure, let alone a melody!


----------



## Generic Fox (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> 10/10 would pick Heavy Metal. And yet, there's no option for it. Me is sad.


I tried to include all major music genres. Just choose the genre that best fits your subgenre. :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

I get the feeling we took this thread too seriously...
Are we being japed right now?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Feel like this poll was designed to favor punk rock music.
Damn this two-party system!


----------



## Rant (Nov 7, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Feel like this poll was designed to favor punk rock music.
> Damn this two-party system!


Looks rigged XD


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 7, 2016)

**COUGH*




*COUGH**​


----------



## Paulstha (Dec 3, 2016)

Metal songs is my preference.


MEMFILE


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the simpsons tend to be racist so I don't understand why people would call it a calm wave, it can be pretty brutal sometimes. I do like rock, simple and hard


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

simpsonswave is just vaporwave for people who contribute to gentrification


----------



## lupi900 (Jun 9, 2017)

Harsh noise and other stuff.


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

Rock definitely needs to be added. Honestly I like everything except rap and country music. I make exceptions for rap cause it can get really good sometimes, some country songs can catch my attention but super rare. I love the 80's so alternative is definitely there. I listen to video game, movie, anime music, you name it. Honestly your talking to a guy who can meditate to this! I suppose nothing is off the table, not trying to be an edge-lord. Sharing is caring.


----------

